# How to install multiple mods for fallout new vegas?



## CannonFodder (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been playing fallout new vegas and finally got the storyline I wanted.  So now I'm just putzing around in the game and are interested in installing some of the mods people have made for the game.  My question is if you are trying to install multiple mods how can you do it?  Is there like a mod manager or something and how do you go about using it?


----------



## Aidy (Oct 22, 2012)

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/modmanager

Don't mind it being on the Skyrim nexus, the mod manager is universal among all Nexus sites. Just go onto the FNV nexus site and make sure to click 'download with manager' (if it's available, if not you'll have to do it manually).

It's pretty simple to use, just do as I said before and it'll install it all properly for you, if there's options you can select it'll ask you what you want to do and so on, then just simply activate it and launch the game. If a mod requires the script extender (which it most likely will) then there's an option to launch NV via that on the mod manager too so long as you have it.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 22, 2012)

Aidy said:


> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/modmanager
> 
> Don't mind it being on the Skyrim nexus, the mod manager is universal among all Nexus sites. Just go onto the FNV nexus site and make sure to click 'download with manager' (if it's available, if not you'll have to do it manually).
> 
> It's pretty simple to use, just do as I said before and it'll install it all properly for you, if there's options you can select it'll ask you what you want to do and so on, then just simply activate it and launch the game. If a mod requires the script extender (which it most likely will) then there's an option to launch NV via that on the mod manager too.



you are just one of many smart people to go on that site i used to get my 40k mods from there


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2012)

I've gotten most of the mods to work.  Except mods to add in new companions, new quests, maps and animations.  When I try and add in a couple of mods to add new animations it freezes up completely and the companions have a red mark over them instead.

It says something is wrong with ingame mod manager and nvse editor.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 23, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I've gotten most of the mods to work.  Except mods to add in new companions, new quests, maps and animations.  When I try and add in a couple of mods to add new animations it freezes up completely and the companions have a red mark over them instead.
> 
> It says something is wrong with ingame mod manager and nvse editor.



The red mark is to do with something missing, if it says its something to do with the mod manager then uninstall the mod completely and do it manually, if you need help with putting things in the right places then there should be a readme either in the download or in the description, if not then there's a page somewhere on the nexus which tells you how to do it. Bare in mind that if you do it manually you gotta be careful because if you mess it up there's little chance you can revert it (unless you make a backup), in which case you'll have to re-install - but the mod manager should save your mods.

You should also check for conflicts, if your mod manager warns you of a conflict then it's important that you see which mods are conflicting and disable the one you don't want to use. And I'm not sure if the newer version of the mod manager automatically sorts mod loading order, but that's another important thing you should use, it's probably a good idea to check the mod pages to see where said mod should be in the load order.

It's all quite complicated with lots of mods :c

Edit:

Just remembered, the red mark could also be to do with missing game content (DLCs, basically), I'm assuming you have them all though?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 23, 2012)

I had issues with companion mods as well. All it takes for one good mod to work and then they'll be fine.
You could try tweaking the load order!


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 23, 2012)

^I'll try tweaking the load order in case it's that.  If it's not then I'll try and delete the mod and reinstall.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 24, 2012)

I've pretty much got it working now.  I'm having issues with some of the mods being not compatible with each other, but after tweaking for a bit I've got a pretty good amount of non-glitchy mods that are compatible with each other.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 24, 2012)

Sweet beans. Pc mods change the game dramatically to a better direction.
Something consolefags should be jealous of


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 24, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Sweet beans. Pc mods change the game dramatically to a better direction.
> Something consolefags should be jealous of


Yeah, I've installed a ton of mods and it's practically a different game.  It took forever to find mods that don't conflict, but it was worth it.
It's soooo beautiful now.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 24, 2012)

I had a TON of mods for New vegas. I'd replace most of the textures with HD stuff, and get some good ENB to make it ultra pretty with no performance loss.
I did that with Skyrim and oh my god it looks fantastic.
This thread is making want to get FNV up and running with a thousand good mods. Sadly, I lost them all, but at least I can start off a fresh table


----------



## Aidy (Oct 24, 2012)

I hope you downloaded AWP, Nevada Skies, EVE and Project Nevada


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 24, 2012)

Aidy said:


> I hope you downloaded AWP, Nevada Skies, EVE and Project Nevada


I don't know AWP is.  I downloaded project nevada.  Now that you mention it I'll download nevada skies and eve in a bit.
Nevada skies may have a compatibility issue though.  I won't know until I download it.


Also is there a way to check for updates to the mods in the future?  Other than having to stalk the page on nexus?


----------



## Aidy (Oct 24, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't know AWP is.  I downloaded project nevada.  Now that you mention it I'll download nevada skies and eve in a bit.
> Nevada skies may have a compatibility issue though.  I won't know until I download it.



A World of Pain, adds loads of new places and stuff. I really can't play NV without EVE now, it's kinda grown on me


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 24, 2012)

Aidy said:


> A World of Pain, adds loads of new places and stuff. I really can't play NV without EVE now, it's kinda grown on me


Nevada skies isn't wanting to work unfortunately, like I had thought it would.  I'm installing AWP and already got EVE.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 25, 2012)

There's a visual bug with the building to the right of the freeside gate not rendering and you can walk through, also in freeside north at the far far end near mick & ralph's part of the wall isn't rendering as well.  Also for some reason I can't enter the goodsprings saloon.  I think it's cause I had a mod that was not compatible installed and removed it.
It's not so much of a problem as it is annoying to have to look at it every time I walk past.


----------

